# Just cruising !



## Geedee (May 6, 2020)

.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 6, 2020)

Good one Gary!

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (May 8, 2020)

Now I *know* I hate you !!


----------



## Geedee (May 9, 2020)

Airframes said:


> Now I *know* I hate you !!



Lol...Terry, y'all should see the stuff I DONT post !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (May 10, 2020)

Sweet video Gary, some day I will take a ride in a B-25. My favorite aircraft.


----------

